# silverbacks



## dirtymax (Jan 17, 2011)

just picked up a set of s28" silverbacks for my popo 800. starting to hear more that might be to much for my cv's and will be snapping them left right and center. wondering if anyone has a little insight on this, if i went to big and heavy a tire for stock quad

(worst part is i havent even been able to try them out yet  theyre sittin on the rims beside quad waiting on spacers)


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Just get a clutch kit and watch ur thumb in the holes, keep a smart thumb that's the key.


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

ya silver backs and wot will break axles every ride ask me how i no lol


----------



## dirtymax (Jan 17, 2011)

i know i gotta try keep my thumb under control lol are they that nasty? should i be throwing a set of gorilla axles in there or somerthing would it save anything?


----------



## crazywes (Jan 27, 2011)

All depends on how you ride it. On my xmr had a lot of prob. with stock axles after 3 broke I went to gorilla axles. Now ride twice as hard and no prob. See a lot of popos with sbacks some run gorilla some don't. I would try it like it is but tuck some money back for axles just in case.28" is kinda the starting point for doing a clutch kit , but with sbacks yes I would do a clutch kit. Get your clutch tuned right and shift out up in the power band and it will make a lot of diff.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Everyone has opinions about tires, and breaking axles... like they said above.. throttle control is key.. is there a potential for broken axles when you put bigger tires? YES, but there is potential for broken axles with STOCK tires also! You would be surprised at how many people in the world are running 30" tires on stock axles without breaking anything... I've been running my 28's for about 1 1/2 years now, nothing broken yet... and I wouldn't say that I baby the throttle, but I don't go wide open everywhere either...


----------



## dirtymax (Jan 17, 2011)

so what type of clutch kit should i be goin to? i dont want to rob to much of my top end out of it if i can.


----------



## flowbackman (Nov 2, 2010)

Ya you will be fine I have 28" back's on my 750 Brute and have not had any prob yet


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

gpinjason said:


> Everyone has opinions about tires, and breaking axles... like they said above.. throttle control is key.. is there a potential for broken axles when you put bigger tires? YES, but there is potential for broken axles with STOCK tires also! You would be surprised at how many people in the world are running 30" tires on stock axles without breaking anything... I've been running my 28's for about 1 1/2 years now, nothing broken yet... and I wouldn't say that I baby the throttle, but I don't go wide open everywhere either...


 ^^ Yep that's exactly right. I've been running these 28" backs for a couple years now and I even race with them and I'm still on my original axles that came in the bike.. It's all in throttle control.. And I don't baby mine either, I just know when to stop..


----------



## dirtymax (Jan 17, 2011)

flowbackman said:


> Ya you will be fine I have 28" back's on my 750 Brute and have not had any prob yet


do you have it clutched tho? and what kind of clutch? my popo is completely stock except for the tires now


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

The heelclicker is one of the best clutch kits for the popo's.. A couple guys in our group run them..


----------



## dirtymax (Jan 17, 2011)

how much does that rob from the top end then? does it give it that much more snap on the bottom end without the throttle or how does it make it a little easier on the cv's (i dont know much about clutching at all)


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Not sure how much top end you will loose on the popo, never messed with them a whole lot.. The guys that ride in our group say it's the best clutch kit for them, alot more belt grip.. It don't really make it easier on the cv's just better grip.. The only thing that will make it easier on the cv's is the throttle control like we said.. Any time you install a clutch kit you will give up SOME top end it just depends on how far you go with the clutching..


----------



## dirtymax (Jan 17, 2011)

right on well thanks for the inputs, think i might just leave it as is for now until i can really try it out, about 3 feet of snow everywhere here, if i feel like im slipping to much i prob look into a heel clicker, heard good things about them, either that or a epi sport utility or something jsutto save some cash


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

One thing with silverbacks and outlaws is you don't have to hammer down threw a mudhole, ease into it and let the tires crawl there way threw, with a good clutch kit and light on the throttle 95% of the time you'll never have to replace a axle, The biggest reason why axles break is cause people think with silverbacks you get in a hole and hold the throttle down, big no no, that defeats the whole purpose,


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

:agreed: Well said !!!!! LOL


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

countryboy61283 said:


> One thing with silverbacks and outlaws is you don't have to hammer down threw a mudhole, ease into it and let the tires crawl there way threw, with a good clutch kit and light on the throttle 95% of the time you'll never have to replace a axle, The biggest reason why axles break is cause people think with silverbacks you get in a hole and hold the throttle down, big no no, that defeats the whole purpose,


another reason people break things is showing off. 
hey yall watch this! snap!


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Famous last words "hold my beer, watch this" lol


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

hey now we all gotta entertain are fellow riders at some point! jus so happens tho that when u have the power of a brute things go POW!


----------



## dirtymax (Jan 17, 2011)

countryboy61283 said:


> Famous last words "hold my beer, watch this" lol


**** so im gunna be snapping axeles then haha, usually how it goes with this guy


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Lol, way I see it, if its yours drive it how you want to, I'm just to broke to be fixing mine all the time, still waiting on winning the lottery lol


----------



## dirtymax (Jan 17, 2011)

haha ya im in the same boat, but there made to ride not sit there and look pretty is the way i figure it


----------



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

So I cant really speak from any sort of experience but common sense tells me, ride you stock axles and if you break something THEN buy the gorillas and replace them.

I clutched my 500popo with a Dalton kit with stock tires originally. I lost 3-5mph top end, and my RPMs maxed out before my speed would catch up. Now with my 27in zillas, its just like it was stock. With stock tires f I was on tar and tried I could get the front tires up 6-12inches max with out a clutch kit. Now if I try I can stand it almost all the way up, but I run out of gearing to keep it stood up going down the road.


----------



## dirtymax (Jan 17, 2011)

just got to try out the backs for the first time tonight for a short bit and LOVE em already, was walking thru about a foot and a half of snow like there was nothing there, of course i did have to end up getting stuck tho (in about 3 feet  cant complain i guess haha) just a awesome tire, also just did a reverse override mod so i dont have to hold that llittle yellow idiot button down to be in 4X4 in reverse with my popo, what a life saver, i can use my rear winch and be in 4X4, just a peachy night all around haha, except i did a couple swipes with the plow and i popped a bead on a front tire. i was running about 5.5 psi all around, i bumped it up to 8.5 in the rear and 10.5 in the front, what do you guys usually run


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I run 7 cause every time I run 5 I break the bead


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

lol im running 2 in my outlaws...


----------

